# Intel announces Multi-chip Modules (Intel CPU + AMD GPU)



## chimera201 (Nov 7, 2017)

So nobody posted this:






Intel, AMD MCM Core i7 Design Specs, Benchmarks Leaked



> The new Intel products are expected to carry the "Kaby Lake G" codename, where the G goes hand in hand with the much increased graphics power of these solutions compared to other less exotic ones - meaning, not packing AMD Radeon graphics. For now, the known product names point to one Intel Core i7-8705G and Intel Core i7-8809G. Board names for these are 694E:C0 and 694C:C0, respectively.
> 
> The discrete GPUs on these multi-chip modules (MCMs) are both being reported as packing 24 compute units with a total of 1536 stream processors. Clock rates vary between 1000 MHz and 1190 MHz: the 694E is the lower performance part at 1000 MHz, a 20% reduction from the 1190 MHz for the 694C version (which equates to a graphics performance of around 3.3 TFLOPs, or half that of the much-talked about Xbox One X). Both solutions come with 4 GB of HBM2 memory, and the CPUs are 4-core, 8-thread Kaby Lake parts running at 3.1 GHz and 4.1 GHz Turbo, with the 694C version having its HBM2 memory clocked at 800 MHz versus 700 MHz on the 694E one.


----------



## sling-shot (Nov 8, 2017)

They are embracing their frenemies more openly now.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 8, 2017)

Would we get the best of both worlds now?


----------



## topgear (Nov 21, 2017)

Well I'm speechless but I think Intel is cooking something fishy here but atleast we are getting the best thing for future for sure.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 26, 2017)

topgear said:


> Well I'm speechless but I think Intel is *cooking something fishy here* but atleast we are getting the best thing for future for sure.


Is Intel after AMD for acquisition?????
Since,their takeover of NVIDIA failed considerably.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 27, 2017)

kg11sgbg said:


> Is Intel after AMD for acquisition?????
> Since,their takeover of NVIDIA failed considerably.


I doubt it, if that happens Intel will have a monopoly on x86 chips. I doubt any market will allow that.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 27, 2017)

Both Intel & AMD are US companies & US anti competition laws would never allow a merger/takeover between these two.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 27, 2017)

Intel already adopts VESA adaptive sync right ? If so, hope one day nvidia does it too. Or they may not, cuz greed


----------



## Desmond (Nov 27, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> Intel already adopts VESA adaptive sync right ? If so, hope one day nvidia does it too. Or they may not, cuz greed


Perhaps because Nvidia is already marketing their proprietary G-Sync technology.


----------



## topgear (Dec 24, 2017)

kg11sgbg said:


> Is Intel after AMD for acquisition?????
> Since,their takeover of NVIDIA failed considerably.


 What I think is they are onto getting Ryzen tech somehow


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 8, 2018)

Intel's Radeon Vega-Powered 8th-Gen Processors, Detailed

*c-5uwzmx78pmca09x24quox2ex78czkpx2ekwu.g00.tomshardware.com/g00/3_c-5eee.bwuapizleizm.kwu_/c-5UWZMXPMCA09x24pbbx78ax3ax2fx2fquo.x78czkp.kwux2f85-rx78ox2fwx2fiPZ8kLwdT09tHOtpTuRtk1ZdHu9x78G1RdTuVdjA7FT9IdVhYfUBshT07giElx78juNaThI1Tsx78YZex3dx3dx3fq98k.uizs.quiom.bgx78m_$/$/$/$ 

*c-5uwzmx78pmca09x24quox2ex78czkpx2ekwu.g00.tomshardware.com/g00/3_c-5eee.bwuapizleizm.kwu_/c-5UWZMXPMCA09x24pbbx78ax3ax2fx2fquo.x78czkp.kwux2fzx2f488f238x2fiPZ8kLwdT09tHOtpTuRtk1ZdHu9x78G1RdTuVdjA7GThCdVhYfUrI3T07giElx78juNaThMhTsx78YZex3dx3dx3fq98k.uizs.quiom.bgx78m_$/$/$/$ 

*c-5uwzmx78pmca09x24quox2ex78czkpx2ekwu.g00.tomshardware.com/g00/3_c-5eee.bwuapizleizm.kwu_/c-5UWZMXPMCA09x24pbbx78ax3ax2fx2fquo.x78czkp.kwux2fzx2f488f238x2fiPZ8kLwdT09tHOtpTuRtk1ZdHu9x78G1RdTuVdjA7GThIdVhYfUrI8T07giElx78juNaThM1Tsx78YZex3dx3dx3fq98k.uizs.quiom.bgx78m_$/$/$/$


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 8, 2018)

First let them sort out Meltdown & Spectre mess,rest can come later.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 8, 2018)

Good going AMD, thats how you will get  your market share back. I own a 1080 but fully support AMD to kick ngreedia's anus.

Nvidia seriously need to adopt freesync, Only reason Gsync monitors are still selling is because of Nvidia's market share. If that disrupts,  well its over.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 12, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Good going AMD, thats how you will get  your market share back. I own a 1080 but fully support AMD to kick ngreedia's anus.
> 
> Nvidia seriously need to adopt freesync, Only reason Gsync monitors are still selling is because of Nvidia's market share. If that disrupts,  well its over.


Though not committing into fanboyism anymore,still I was a fanboy of AMD and have an adorable respect for them.
In fact I am keen to get on  a 2-in-1 convertible(Touch screen enabled)based on AMD Ryzen APU, from HP or DELL or LENOVO or ACER,when my timing and circumstances will be  onto my hands.


----------



## ico (Jan 12, 2018)

I think Apple must have demanded this.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 12, 2018)

ico said:


> I think Apple must have demanded this.


 That may be true too.


----------



## mohit8k (Jan 22, 2018)

Any idea when will we be getting our hands on this new tech? 

Actually I'm also thinking to go with a laptop based on AMD Ryzen. At least the Spectre impact won't be as severe on AMD compared to Intel.


kg11sgbg said:


> Though not committing into fanboyism anymore,still I was a fanboy of AMD and have an adorable respect for them.
> In fact I am keen to get on  a 2-in-1 convertible(Touch screen enabled)based on AMD Ryzen APU, from HP or DELL or LENOVO or ACER,when my timing and circumstances will be  onto my hands.


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 9, 2018)

Intel's team-up with AMD produces the fastest integrated graphics ever | PC Gamer

*cdn.mos.cms.futurecdn.net/k2J2snRVgxJnvz3ozv8jbD-650-80.png 
*cdn.mos.cms.futurecdn.net/biXXw2K4anaccTqpoorsGi-650-80.png


----------

